# babies babies ad more babies !! =)



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

this is rapunzel and spyros litter born 11-13-12 (ignore the extra.. lol .. that one was out of appache.. but she died for no apparent reason .. so i passed her pups out to new moms ... =( 









beauty and romeo litter born 11 -14 12 was fourteen but she culled to eight .. (well a few were still born .. ) 









comanches and optimus's litter plus one appache baby as well .. =((the one with hair ..)









jazz also has a littr i just forgot to get pics of hers .. they opened their eyes a couple days ago .. their are five of them .. she has most of appaches babys as she was with appache.. ( they didnt fight and were a good mama team .. i just dont know what happened to her .. =()

plus i just weaned a litter ... (brindles =) 
and .. two look to be due pretty soon ninja with spyro .. and lemon with manny the satin =) yay new babies !! ill get pics up of appache and jazzes litters ( the rest of appaches ) plus ninjas ifshe has them within a couple days =)


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

my mices have been busy .. i just weaned appaches/manny litter .. the are a hodegpodge of colors .. mostly selfs .. chocolates blacks and several others.. and a couple that look just like mom .. (those two are hateful as can be the selfs are all super sweet ..??) the yellow one is jazz's









rapunzel (11-13) and beautys (11-14) babys rapunzel was bred to spyro beauty was bred to romeo just a few of them none are the same color 

































comanche(11-11-12) and optimus had just five cow babys .. some black and white one brown and white .. three girls two boys =)

jaycee(11-27) x manny has pinkies (had them this morning)









lemon(11-23) x manny has pinkies right now ..

tessa(11-25) x domino has pinkies right now .. i have her and lemon together ..

blondey(11-23 i think) spyro has 3 pinkies (she only had three they are huge)

ninja(11-16) x spyro has two babys .. moved her and blondey together .. expecting 5 huge babies =) (five babies between two moms .. they might get a few fostered in with them ..

sami and jess both ate their litter .. i think sami miscarried .. and jess stessed out when i put her by herself i did it a whole week before she had her babies ... she hates being alone .. so ill probably keep her with another female next time .. ..

zoom and chimera could pop anyday ... =) they are ninjas first babies .. that i kept .. =) yay second generation!!! =)

ill add the babies as they are born =) plus ill update the babies as they get pigment and fur .. and of course when they open their eyes =) im just going to make this my baby thread .. lol ... 
ill ad more of beauty andf rapunzels as well ..


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

heres more of rapunzel and beautys










































heres comanches litter


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

chimera and zoom had theirs last night /this morning =) but lemon and tessa ate all but one of theirs .. so i put the one left in with ninja and blondey .. that was probably my fault for moving tessa and her babys too soon ... im sure lemon was fine .. as she was the one guarding the lone bub .. =/ shoulda known better i just needed the single cages for the others who were fixin to pop .. plus this was both females first litter ... .. hopefully zoom and chimera do better ... and one more doe due soon ... =)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

wow loads of babies congrats they are gorgeous


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

Well... Put all the dogs outside and went to town for maybe fifteen minutes .... Came back and dot was already inside looking aweful proud of herself ... She somehow opened the back door .. then opened the mouse room door and apparently proceded to take lids off the small cages .. kill the for in them then eat the babies ... Somehow chimera lived through it ... ( and getting caught by the cat) along with ten babies .. one didn't make it a full night .. the other does .. face zoom jaycee and bess were not so lucky ... Neigther were the rest of the bubs .. .. dot has been locked outside until I forgive her ... I raised all of them but bess .. they were all first litters ... :'( so ..I went from five mamas in the little cages .. with seven to ten pups each .. to one who is taKin care of six babies the other three are with ninja and blondey ... And she's acting like it never happened .... No clue who the ten bellonged to they were scattered every where .. cold and squeaking ... So probably a couple from each female ... Didn't find bess' s body so she may have escaped .. she was due any day ... Ugh


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

oh no im sorry to hear about your loss ...maybe worth getting a hook and eye lock on the door that the dog cannot reach or open x


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

I just don't know how she opened two house doors ... She's entirely to smart for her own good ...


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I had a big cat that could open house doors, no problem. Seems to be a simple matter of rapid paws, placed just so, and strength. Or if your door isn't solid enough, a small paw rapidly applied to the bottom door frame, with force, jiggles the knob just enough to get it to pop open. Have a small cat who did this trick on occasion at my last house. She can't do it here though. 
It is difficult convincing predators that some small prey animal(s) belong to you, and are not for eating. I did so with my chickens as chicks, to the point the cats guarded them like a pile of kittens, but I didn't expect it to work, and I'd be surprised if I managed it again. I'm sure the initial reaction is that we humans are wasting food, or something like that. I have a couple cats who wouldn't get the mouse = food connection, but I think that is rare in both cats and dogs. I say this because I do not believe the dog was trying to be malicious, or hurt you with it's actions. But you do need better protection, especially now. 
A large hook and eye, with a strong spring, has stopped even raccoon, at least for me (with chickens outdoors). I'd also opt for some sort of locking lid system, latching straps, rocks/books, or something on the cages.

-Zanne


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh no, Im sorry for your loss


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh I know she wasn't tryin to hurt me just helping me with my obvious rodent infestation. 
She is the best mouser I've ever seen .. also is prone to killing ***** possums skunks 
And groundhogs and rabbits and squirrels plus shell tell u about any snake she finds 
Lol. She's quiet the huntress but she almost never eats what she kills ...


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

well i told yall how lemon and tessa ate all ut one baby .. well im sure now that baby was lemons .. she was the one bred to my satin male .. th baby is a satin brinde .. ill post pics as soon as i can (lemons mom was a brindle) then ten babies .. got culled down to eight i believe .. chimera culled her seven down to five .. (the babies may have just died .. they were very cold when i found them .. ) the three with the foster moms are turning into little chunks .. they have their pigment and are starting to get little fuzzys on them .. not sure what colors they will be yet .. i believe i have two bew tho (they dont look off with or anything .. i am pretty sure they are bew).. weird and unexpected but exciteing .one is a female i will probably keep .. to see what she throws .. lol .. two look to be solid blacks .. may be a diff color when their fur comes in .. and may be foxes .. not sure yet .. a couple look like jaycee .. so i think they are hers .. i have several females lookin bred .. sami looking due soon .. ..pics tonight i promise !! =) (forgot to bring in my camera .. )


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Just a quick note about lemons baby. It can't be brindle unless its mum or dad is brindle - brindle is dominant


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

im from the US neigther of the two moms were brindle .. lemon is yellow lemon color .. and was the one bred to the satin .. the other was bred to a black and white it was deff lemons baby .. and is deff a brindle satin ill get picks up tomorrow ..


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

kiowa_ruby said:


> im from the US neigther of the two moms were brindle .. lemon is yellow lemon color .. and was the one bred to the satin .. the other was bred to a black and white it was deff lemons baby .. and is deff a brindle satin ill get picks up tomorrow ..


As I said, brindle cannot be carried. Your lemon is likely an under-marked brindle.


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

took a super close look at lemon today .. and noticed she has some orange patches(brindling) on her yellow!! Ive never noticed them before .. lol heres some new baby pics =)

these are the survivor babys(well chimeras half )

















satin brindle bub


















bew bub

















ninjas aguoti twins 








my fav baby pic right now








blondeys girls

















I might have missed a few.. ill post more when sami and gales get their pigment /color in =)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all beautiful babies


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

lovely


----------

